# NEED SOME PATTERNS FOR MY CAR



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

HEY I NEED SOME IDEAS ON PATTERNS UNDER A COBALT BLUE CANDY. IF YOU COULD PM ME SOME PICS THAT'D BE COOL. ILL POST SOME PICS AFTER I GET THE KANDY LAID DOWN :guns: :0


----------

